# Hot Ditch 12/19



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Fished the ditch from 7:30am-12:30 today and did pretty good. Total 20 specks 12-20" and not one on a piece of shrimp !? I caught all of them trolling a 4 1/2" mullet on a 1/4oz red jighead. Bite was best for the 1st 2 hours then it slowed down. When it did slow down I went to the ditch itself and used extra large shiners and the crabs were happy about that and not even a hit on shrimp,lol Several other boats out there catching too.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

I would assume they werent hitting the shrimp.. Because there mainly feeding on pinfish, and mullet left over in the area.. Another bonus bait might be peeler crab .. if you can find em.. 
Reason i say peeler is.. that water stays in molt temps for the blueclaw crabs for quite a while...they'll breed and molt throught the winter unless it gets extremely cold.. give it a try..


----------

